# Model Janice Dickinson, 56, shows off her ripped stomach



## Curt James (Jul 26, 2011)

*Time to ease up on the crunches? Janice Dickinson, 56, shows off her ripped stomach in midriff-baring top
*
    By Daily Mail Reporter
Last updated at 8:46 AM on 26th July 2011

  At 56, she could be forgiven for letting her supermodel figure go a little.

But Janice Dickinson looked as hard as a rock after a gruelling workout at the Equinox gym in Los Angeles today.

Wearing  a cropped jumper, Janice showed off her taut stomach with a deep V-line  that many women half her age struggle to achieve through hundreds of  sit-ups.






Ripped: Janice Dickinson showed off her deep V-line in tight leggings and a cropped jumper today

Clearly  proud of her incredibly toned figure, Dickinson wore her tight white  leggings slung low on her hips, to show off her stomach muscles.

The former America's Next Top Model judge hammed it up in typical style for photographer when she spotted the cameras.

Janice  has admitted to having a tummy tuck in the past, in addition to a  breast enlargement, neck and facelift, liposuction and Botox.

 'There's no such  thing as too much,' she told Closer magazine last year. 'Whatever it  takes to make an individual feel better, I'm all for it.





Look at me! The 56-year-old hammed it up for photographers outside the Equinox gym

  'In my 40s I signed up for Botox and now I have it every six months,' she added.

 'My advisors say I should get rid of  the neck - you can have an incision in the back of the neck that will  tighten it up,' she said.

 'Am I considering it? Always. I'm going to be the best-looking corpse on the planet.'

 Dickinson is dating 32-year-old English writer David Blakely, which could be the reason behind her ultra-toned appearance.








Workout: The former model is looking trim, but has she gone too far?

  The couple met in London in March and Janice dumped her boyfriend of two years, photographer Alex Abdalla, for him.

Blakely  is said to be giving up his life in England to live in America with the  attention-seeking ex-model ??? and they???ve even talked about marriage and  children.

???We don't have  to speak about it.  But there's the Beyoncé song. "If you like it then  you better put a ring on it." gushed Dickinson.

???He's  not a toy-boy. That's a demeaning term. Look at Demi [Moore] and Ashton  [Kutcher]. Call it what you want, but I'm in love!???

From *Janice Dickinson, 56, shows off her ripped stomach in midriff-baring top | Mail Online*


----------



## oufinny (Jul 26, 2011)

That bitch is nasty and has been for 20 years... sorry but she may be ripped for 56 but she is not on my list of hotness at all.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 26, 2011)

Never heard of her or forgot about her, but Dickinson was a true beauty. Googled and found these covers:





Elle magazine, 1977





Vogue, 1978





Vogue, 1979

She seems a little psycho in several of the YouTube clips I watched with her as the focus. 





YouTube Video















YouTube Video










Is she drunk?


----------



## maniclion (Jul 26, 2011)

Looks disgusting if you ask me face and weird stomach...

Kind of looked like Phoebe Cates not anymore though.  If she had aged naturally like Phoebe who still has MILF potential at 48 she'd at least be somewhat attractive instead of looking like a sundried toad...


----------



## LAM (Jul 26, 2011)

not sure what she was like in her younger years but today she is one crazy bitch and not a nice person at all.


----------



## maxpro2 (Jul 26, 2011)

Giving total deference to all of the above comments, I would like to add that I think that it's refreshing seeing an older celebrity whose body hasn't gone to complete shit.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 26, 2011)

She kept making the Latina comments and I was, like, "She doesn't sound Latin at all." 

Definitely abrasive, but I agree that it's cool to see an older person care about their physique.

*Edit:* Wtf? According to her Wiki page, she's _not _Latin.

Janice Dickinson was born in Brooklyn, New York, to parents Ray Dickinson, of *Belarusian* descent,http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Janice...ice-dickinson.2Fperson.2F7730.2Ftrivia.html-5 and Jenie Dickinson _née_ Pietrzykoski, of *Polish *descent.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Janice_Dickinson#cite_note-usmagazine.com-0http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Janice_Dickinson#cite_note-www.askmen.com-6 She was raised in Hollywood, Florida, with two sisters, elder Alexis, a real estate agent, and younger Debbie, a model.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Janice_Dickinson#cite_note-usmagazine.com-0http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Janice_Dickinson#cite_note-nndb-7

More @ *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Janice_Dickinson*


----------



## MDR (Jul 26, 2011)

She has led a very rough life, and is a very hateful and self-obsessed individual.  I'm sure the years of alcohol and drug abuse haven't done much for her physical appearance.


----------



## tommygunz (Jul 26, 2011)

She's seen more dick than an Army doctor, you can bet on  the vag rejuvenation


----------



## oufinny (Jul 27, 2011)

So in the 1970s she was attractive, amazing considering she was a coke fiend.  Then again people say the same thing about Kate Moss's nasty ass.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 27, 2011)

^ so Hot!


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jul 27, 2011)

In the first few pictures her stomach looks weird..also looks to be sporting a mean camel toe in the first pic as well


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 27, 2011)

min0 lee said:


>


----------



## Curt James (Jul 27, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> myCATpowerlifts said:
> 
> 
> > ^ so *Hot!*



















 She ruined her lips. Glad that stuff dissipates. 

Is she covering gray pubes? lulz Er...  And I doubt there's a butt there to write home about. As her penance she needs to look at _me _naked!






 My arms are _nearly _as massive as hers.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 27, 2011)

Curt James said:


> She ruined her lips. Glad that stuff dissipates.
> 
> Is she covering gray pubes? lulz Er...  And I doubt there's a butt there to write home about. As her penance she needs to look at _me _naked!
> 
> ...


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 27, 2011)

min0 lee said:


>








Her tits look just like his eyes.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 27, 2011)

See my friends, beauty fades. And she has the ugliest disposition I think I've ever seen a woman have. So, both inside and out, she's truly heinous.


----------



## Scottydogg (Jul 28, 2011)

I would


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jul 28, 2011)

I would do her


----------



## dogsoldier (Jul 28, 2011)

Damn if that bitch has another face lift, she would have a beard.

And really, really obnoxious.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 28, 2011)

I didn't know binge & purge developed such abs, I guess all that heaving tenses up the gut pretty good...


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jul 28, 2011)

Best gif eva 

And in regards to Janice...well...if she promised pay my bills and what not, then I wouldn't mind plowing it a few times.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 28, 2011)

myCATpowerlifts said:


>



lol _Riiiight._



MCx2 said:


> Her tits look just like his eyes.



ahaHAHAHA


----------

